
Clinton campaign also hacked in attacks on Democrats - uptown
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-democrats-investigation-exc-idUSKCN1092HK
======
my_first_acct
These articles about (allegedly) state-sponsored attacks seem like a proper
topic for HN, because we have people here who could discuss, with some degree
of authority, how confident we are that a particular state was actually behind
the attack.

Unfortunately, the comments section usually turns into a geopolitical
flamefest, and the entire thread gets flagged into oblivion.

Is there a way for the moderators to keep one of these threads alive, while
aggressively modding the geopolitics?

~~~
tedunangst
I'm not sure how anyone here could say anything about which, if any, state
actors are responsible. The available details are scarce and mostly come from
not unbiased sources.

To put forth one alternative hypothesis, let's say I'm a disgruntled insider
who wants to cover my tracks. How much it take for me rent a couple VPS
instances to launch password guessing attacks against a few staffers,
triggering the "danger danger nation state hackers danger" warning in yahoo
mail? $20 worth?

------
retox
Attacks on Democrats, or attacks on the Hillary campaign?

~~~
tptacek
Both, as the article makes very clear.

------
Mikeb85
Is it an attack on Dems, or is their security just that shit?

As if no one would be interested in hacking Trump or the GOP...

People need to stop pushing the narrative that the Dems are victims, and
realize that all governments, corporations, etc..., are targets. The ones who
get hacked are the ones who are incompetent.

Edit - tell me I'm wrong. All I've seen is the HRC campaign try to blame
Russia for leaking the fact they conspired with the party against Sanders. As
the old saying goes, don't shoot the messenger...

